# 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock?



## ICIN235 (Sep 30, 2000)

Been digging through threads and haven't found this info yet.
What kind/size turbo is the 2.0T running?
Also, is it still an itty bitty side mount intercooler?


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (ICIN235)*

turbo is a k03, intercooler is a fmic for the a3 and golf/jetta, sides for the a4


----------



## ICIN235 (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? ([email protected])*

Thank you for that picture! Exactly what I was looking for. Sweet, finally a decent intercooler.
But it's a K03 turbo? A K03sport like the later 1.8Ts?
Is it just the displacement that gives all the extra power?
From the power potential this engine seems to have, I would have expected a bigger turbo.


----------



## cpurick (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (ICIN235)*

I think it's mainly the compression and the valve timing. The 2.0T's rough idle suggests a performance cam profile.
The 1.8T's turbo was always capable of much more -- which is why that engine responded so well to chipping. I always understood the engine's real limits to lay in the intake plumbing and the restrictive downpipe.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (ICIN235)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ICIN235* »_Thank you for that picture! Exactly what I was looking for. Sweet, finally a decent intercooler.
But it's a K03 turbo? A K03sport like the later 1.8Ts?
Is it just the displacement that gives all the extra power?
From the power potential this engine seems to have, I would have expected a bigger turbo.

Officially there is no KO3 sport.. thats just an internet name for it.. There are lots of configurations of each of the turbos that borg warner makes. Its like a car you can buy an A3 or an A4.. you have lots of options for each one but they still are an A3 or A4 even though they have some changes.

The K03 that is in the A3 may actually have wheels the same size or larger then the wheels on say a 225TT K04 Turbo.. There is some overlapping in each of the ranges. For example the compressor wheel on the KO3 "sport" is the same size as the wheel on the KO4 that drops into a gti/jetta or A4/passat.. However the TT KO4 is larger then both of those.. The S4 stock K03 wheel is smaller then even the stock gti/jetta/passat/A4 wheel.. and the RS4 KO4 is larger hen the bolt on versins for those.. and the same size as the K04 from the 225TT.
When I had my downpipe off to fab up my prototype I was spinning the exhaust wheel. It feel much smoother and there was much less shaft play then the former K03/K04s so its very possible they changed the center cartridge bearing type.. Just doing that could make the turbo more effcient, less energy needed to spin it means more power. Changes to the A/R and trim of the wheels even tough inducer or exducer (one or the other) may be the same as one of its previous counterparts can change spool and also the power it makes.. Lots of things can be done that seem the same to the naked eye.. and can get caught up as being the same with generic labeling of it being a KO3 or K04.

The larger displacement helps as does the higher CR so that will make it harder to compare.. Even the FSI changes the characteristics of the engine spool and power it can make since it can run different timing compared to a manifold injection engine.
EDIT: I am gonna try and pull mine off to take some pictures and measurements in the next few weeks once I get caught up with work.


----------



## cravnpup (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (PD Performance)*

Do the actual housing volumes change within the K03 family of turbos? I'm curious with the extra displacement why they stuck with K03 family. People talk about the 1.8t K03's in the respect that they can't flow more than 210whp or so. I've always been curious about the truth involved in such distinctions, and wonder if a higher efficiency and larger engine design could result in better efficiency from the turbo and more power potential all around. In other words, by increasing the volumetric efficiency of the engine can the volumetric efficiency of the turbo increase as well??


----------



## JWelty (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (cravnpup)*

well like chris said, the k03 term is very broad and doesnt mean its the same size as the 1.8t k03


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (cravnpup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cravnpup* »_Do the actual housing volumes change within the K03 family of turbos? I'm curious with the extra displacement why they stuck with K03 family. People talk about the 1.8t K03's in the respect that they can't flow more than 210whp or so. I've always been curious about the truth involved in such distinctions, and wonder if a higher efficiency and larger engine design could result in better efficiency from the turbo and more power potential all around. In other words, by increasing the volumetric efficiency of the engine can the volumetric efficiency of the turbo increase as well??

Yeah there are lots of factors that change what a turbo can and cannot do..
for example the SRT-4 turbo.. the stock wheel is barely larger then a Ko3 sport on a 1.8T.. yet they can do 300whp on stock turbo with race gas... so many factors with trim, A/R, blade pitch etc that affect it.. Even small turbos can make big numbers with the right combo...


----------



## ICIN235 (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (PD Performance)*

Thanks for all the info. I appreciate it.


----------



## kfh78 (Dec 25, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (ICIN235)*

Correct me if I am wrong but that big intercooler isn't just an intercooler, right? Isn't the top section the radiator and the bottom part is the intercooler.


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (kfh78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kfh78* »_Correct me if I am wrong but that big intercooler isn't just an intercooler, right? Isn't the top section the radiator and the bottom part is the intercooler.

Its just an intercooler, the radiator is behind the IC.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (ICIN235)*

Intercooler just looks like any found in Volvo's in ever junkyard (the g60 Rallye had a fmic like that too)


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (rossmc1)*

Rally Golf G60 had a top-mounted IC, actually.


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

See this PDF, page 6/7...
http://www.turbos.bwauto.com/f...2.pdf


----------



## Mrveedubuk (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: 2.0T FSI - What size turbo and intercooler come stock? (John Y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Y* »_Rally Golf G60 had a top-mounted IC, actually.

very few rallyes had a top mount IC, only the aircon models.
Rest had large FMICs, 'actually'


----------

